# Official: Kevin Garnett traded to the Boston Celtics



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It is official according to ESPN, hoopshype, and realgm. 12-Year Minnesota Timberwolf Kevin Garnett has been traded to the Boston Celtics in exchange for Al Jefferson, Gerald Green, Ryan Gomes, Theo Ratliff, Sebastian Telfair, and two first round picks. One of the picks is a pick of the Wolves that was traded to the Celtics in the Davis-Wally deal. 

Press Confrence in Boston scheduled at 4:30 CT.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So long, KG. I will never forget you as a Timberwolf. Good luck in Boston!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

KG gets 3 year extension... Also, trade is the largest in NBA history for one single player.

If it would be any team, Celtics would be the best team for him.

Also, #21 is retired to Bill Sharman since October 15, 1966...

Boston Red Sox may also be getting cy young winner Eric Gagne today... SO party over there.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I guess he is going to wear a single digit number... Just my guess.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I expect that this will work out very well for KG. I am a big fan of KG and I have wanted him to get that shot to win an NBA title. IT looks like he has that chance now.

KG was the T-Wolves for 12 years. Hopefully fans in the Twin Cities do not give up on their team now that KG is gone.

We have a somewhat similar situation out here in Seattle. We lost both Ray and Rashard as we work on rebuilding for the future.

G-Force


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Awesome. I can't express how pleased I am for our Wolves, and for KG. Good luck big man we will never forget you!


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

for once kg has a legitimate chance at winning. 

so happy for kg.. but im sure hes fillin kind of sad at the same time..


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Good luck to KG with the Celtics. It's going to be tough for the Wolves to put butts in the seats with him gone, though; ticket sales could come back to bite McHale hard.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

.....wow, it actually happened


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I think this is a good deal for both teams, especially for the Twolves now that Gomes is part of the deal. Jefferson could be a future stud and Gomes is very solid also. Green has the potential to be good and the 2 1st round draft picks will help rebuild.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

real tough situation for minnesota fans, man. he's been a t-wolve since '95! that's insane. and y'all know the dark days that preceded him... i'm sure this feels like a big hole to fill.

but imo, it wasn't a bad move at all- for either team, really. the wolves plateaued a little bit, it seemed, and were not really enjoying the garnett era anymore (although history books might forget that fact). they decided to start over because they got caught somewhere between a rock and a hard place. the celts, meanwhile, were facing the same predicament but fortunately had a few more young assets to move in order to surround pierce with 'talent', and so they decided to go full-blast into the now. i do appreciate that. one of the worst things in sports is a team sitting on the fence. imo, either go all the way in the direction of one extreme or the other; settling for mediocrity helps no one.

imo, this deal is jefferson and two firsts for kevin. i'm not much of a fan of telfair and green, although they've always received pub, gomes and ratliff are clearly just cap ballast, but i'd want to know where those first-rounders are from? still haven't heard anyone say it. what year and from what team? if anyone knows, gimme gimme .

anyway, just wanted to say that garnett finishing in minnesota was long a dream for me. i was always petrified of the chance that he'd demand a trade to a winner, it breaks my heart whenever any modern star does it- it's symptomatic of the shortsighted world we live in, imo- and was hoping KG would set an example for the future in our currently diluted, overexpanded league of so many teams and still only one championship. i'll give him some credit, he did stick it out for awhile, but it does break _my_ heart for it to end like this. i guess i'm still waiting for that martyr.

peace


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ballocks said:


> anyway, just wanted to say that garnett finishing in minnesota was long a dream for me. i was always petrified of the chance that he'd demand a trade to a winner, it breaks my heart whenever any modern star does it- it's symptomatic of the shortsighted world we live in, imo- and was hoping KG would set an example for the future in our currently diluted, overexpanded league of so many teams and still only one championship. i'll give him some credit, he did stick it out for awhile, but it does break _my_ heart for it to end like this. i guess i'm still waiting for that martyr.
> 
> peace


man he tried... and he wasnt going to leave the owner and gm just refused to go the same direction KG wanted to, he was 30 years old, an mvp and just wanted some immediate help but they persisted with the youth movement.
he never "demanded" a trade, but both sides had to agree to dis-agree on what was best for him and the team and move on.

personally i think mchale and taylor would have wasted the rest of the guys career anyway, guys my favourite player and i for one am happy to see him get a chance to win.

now watch him win mvp next season


----------



## km109 (Jul 18, 2003)

Gomes is better than cap ballast. His contract was under $1M. The fact that he was often starting in Boston was a sign of how far things had sunk for the Celtics, but this is a very smart player, a hard worker and he has some decent skills. After watching him for two years my guess is that he can have a solid NBA career as a 7th or 8th man. I would love to have him playing that role on the Celtics. Telfair is trash. The question with Green is whether he ever catches on that he is in the NBA and not the And1 tour.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Good luck to KG with the Celtics. It's going to be tough for the Wolves to put butts in the seats with him gone, though; ticket sales could come back to bite McHale hard.


Haven't seen you in a while. Welcome back. 

Yeah, this team is going to be pretty hard to watch for a few years now.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I have to say that as a Celtics fan, I find the posts in this thread from Wolves fans to be very classy. Sucks to lose the face of your franchise, but seems like you all wish KG well. I guess that's a reflection on what a cool and guy KG is as well. Good luck with Big Al etc. Al should have an excellent NBA career.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Causeway said:


> *I have to say that as a Celtics fan, I find the posts in this thread from Wolves fans to be very classy.* Sucks to lose the face of your franchise, but seems like you all wish KG well. I guess that's a reflection on what a cool and guy KG is as well. Good luck with Big Al etc. Al should have an excellent NBA career.


Unlike which fan bases? :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Causeway said:


> *I have to say that as a Celtics fan, I find the posts in this thread from Wolves fans to be very classy.* Sucks to lose the face of your franchise, but seems like you all wish KG well. I guess that's a reflection on what a cool and guy KG is as well. Good luck with Big Al etc. Al should have an excellent NBA career.


:cheers: we do our best lol.

im sure a few of the guys on here along with myself will be around the C's board a lot more often.. glad to know we wont ****ing people off hehe


----------

